# Motorcycle license Spain



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all!
I'm new here, and I hope someone know's something about driving tests, schools etc here.

I have a normal B license with many years experience. I wan't to take an A2 license, but I am unsure how to go about it.

1. I don't spain Spanish. So I'd need an english school etc. Does anyone know any in the Malaga area? (I live in La Cala de Mijas):
2. I am also looking at traveling to my country of origin and taking it there (Denmark), but I have read somewhere on this forum, that it might be tricky to exchange for a Spanish license then? I am still not registered here (no NIE number), but I am looking at getting that asap.

Can someone help me? 
Thanks! 

/Tomas


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Alas the motorcycle test in Spain is done in Spanish only, both theory and practical. I have no idea why this is, since the car theory test can be done in English. 

The theory questions are a real struggle even for natives, with many questions seemingly having two logical answers, and many find the only way to pass is to literally learn all questions and answers from endless test papers. 

If there is any way to take the test in your home country and then exchange your licence for a Spanish one on your return, I would pursue that option.


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

Madliz said:


> Alas the motorcycle test in Spain is done in Spanish only, both theory and practical. I have no idea why this is, since the car theory test can be done in English.
> 
> The theory questions are a real struggle even for natives, with many questions seemingly having two logical answers, and many find the only way to pass is to literally learn all questions and answers from endless test papers.
> 
> If there is any way to take the test in your home country and then exchange your licence for a Spanish one on your return, I would pursue that option.


Thanks for the answer. Crazy! I have heard that the tests are really hard, but they'll be almost impossible in Spanish for someone who doesn't speak the language.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

tomashartvig said:


> Hi all!
> 2. I am also looking at traveling to my country of origin and taking it there (Denmark), but I have read somewhere on this forum, that it might be tricky to exchange for a Spanish license then?


I am curious why your Danish licence would be difficult to exchange for a Spanish one later?


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

deefitz said:


> tomashartvig said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!
> ...


Well, I've read somewhere that it ain't possible. Once you're a Spanish resident, you can't go to another country and take a license there. I'm not sure but it does make sense I think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tomashartvig said:


> Well, I've read somewhere that it ain't possible. Once you're a Spanish resident, you can't go to another country and take a license there. I'm not sure but it does make sense I think.


that's right - you can only take the test in the country in which you are resident, so if you are resident here & took the test in Denmark, the licence wouldn't be legal, which is why you wouldn't be able to exchange it later - not to mention that you wouldn't legally be able to drive............


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

tomashartvig said:


> Well, I've read somewhere that it ain't possible. Once you're a Spanish resident, you can't go to another country and take a license there. I'm not sure but it does make sense I think.


But you said in your opening post that you are still not resident here and have no NIE number. Go home and get your licence first, then, while you still can, before registering here.


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

Madliz said:


> But you said in your opening post that you are still not resident here and have no NIE number. Go home and get your licence first, then, while you still can, before registering here.


Yes. Problem is that I have been here so long that I will have to get the NIE number done within a couple weeks, not to be living here illegally. (I was here initially on a 5 month stay for my firm. I then returned to Sweden for about 4 days to work out a new contract, and I am now back permanently. I don't think that 4 day trip counts as a "reset" of the 6 months I can be in Spain without registering?).


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> that's right - you can only take the test in the country in which you are resident, so if you are resident here & took the test in Denmark, the licence wouldn't be legal, which is why you wouldn't be able to exchange it later - not to mention that you wouldn't legally be able to drive............


Thank you for clearing that up mate!


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

tomashartvig said:


> Yes. Problem is that I have been here so long that I will have to get the NIE number done within a couple weeks, not to be living here illegally. (I was here initially on a 5 month stay for my firm. I then returned to Sweden for about 4 days to work out a new contract, and I am now back permanently. I don't think that 4 day trip counts as a "reset" of the 6 months I can be in Spain without registering?).


Well, this idea just went out the window anyway. Just got a mail from a Danish driving school. You cannot take the license there when you don't actually live there (have a registered address there).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tomashartvig said:


> Yes. Problem is that I have been here so long that I will have to get the NIE number done within a couple weeks, not to be living here illegally. (I was here initially on a 5 month stay for my firm. I then returned to Sweden for about 4 days to work out a new contract, and I am now back permanently. I don't think that 4 day trip counts as a "reset" of the 6 months I can be in Spain without registering?).


I think you're a little confused.

There is no time limit on getting your NIE - it can even be acquired before you set foot in Spain.

You should register on the list of foreigners (aka residenicia) within 90 days of arriving (consecutive days).

You are automatically deemed (tax) resident after a total of 183 days in Spain. No registration required but it is certainly recommended that you complete a tax return for the year in which you were here for more than 183 days.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

tomashartvig said:


> Well, this idea just went out the window anyway. Just got a mail from a Danish driving school. You cannot take the license there when you don't actually live there (have a registered address there).


Can't you give the address of a family member or friend? It's either that, or give the test a try here, or get a 125, which you can ride here on your current licence.


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I think you're a little confused.
> 
> There is no time limit on getting your NIE - it can even be acquired before you enter foot in Spain.
> 
> ...


I think I might be yeah! I have completely missed that. Thanks!



Madliz said:


> Can't you give the address of a family member or friend? It's either that, or give the test a try here, or get a 125, which you can ride here on your current licence.


I could yes. Just a little tricky now that I have moved here you know. But right now, that sure looks like the best, and probably only realistic option. :O


----------



## khbergli (May 24, 2010)

Hi Tomas. 

I'm in the same situation. Trying to take the motorbike license. There are some school advertising English lessons, but they have all pulled out when they realize that there is not a English version of the exam yet. 

I have asked the Norwegian government if they could issue me a license. I have also been in contact with DVLA in UK. But there is no exceptions as far as I know from the rule that it has to be done where you are resident. 

I'm left with three options now. Either find a region in Spain where there might be an English version of the test. Look for a place in US to obtain a international license (don't actually this this is legal or possible). My final and possible only way is to speed up me Spanish lessons. Make them more theory orientated towards the theory books. 

If you find a way, please let me know.


----------

